# 921 Ota Vs. Stand Alone Set Top Box/921 Is A Steal @ $549.00



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Just some quick general thoughts about the overall value of the 921. I purchased a Motorola HDT-101 Digital OTA receiver from Circuit City for $299.99. Without going into a long explaination, I bought this unit in order to conduct some tests against my 921 for a closed captioning issue I'm dealing with. I purchased it knowing full well I can return it within 30 days for a full refund. While I had this thing hooked up I figured I would do some quality comparisons vs the 921. Here is what I found in what I consider key OTA quality areas. 
1) HD Picture quality was slightly better on the 921. My test was the Auburn Vs. Tennesee Game.
2) Signal reception senstivity was equal. I've heard people comment on how these stand alone boxes can lock onto a weaker signal than the 921. A couple of months ago I also hooked up a friends Samsung set top. In both cases the 921 performed equally. 
3) While locked onto a Digital OTA SD channel(045-02) a thin blue/red line appeared similar to the 921 line. This one appeared on the right side as opposed to the middle of the screen. I doubt Motorola will be releasing a software upate to fix this.
4) The programming guide on the HDT-101 is basically non existant. It's information is limited to what you are currently viewing and what's on next. If the 921 delivers even half of what's promised on the OTA guide, there will be no comparison. 
5) The menus (graphics and options) are like an NFL team Vs. a Pop Warner 125 lb. team. The 921 by a landslide. 
6) As I am very hard of hearing, I can't comment on sound quality, but I will say this. The HDT-101 does not have an optical outpt, just a digital coaxil. Also it does not have an output option. (PCM or DD)
7) The only area the HDT-101 outperfomed the 921 was the closed captioning. It successfully decoded 720P signals from ABC and FOX which my 921 for some reason is not. Hopefully Dish can eventually correct this problem. As someone who really depends on CC, I will say the 921 CC options blow away the Motorola. The Motorola only allows for white lettering against a black background. This can be very distracing while viewing. The 921 allows you to remove the background and change the size, type and color of the CC.
8) And no trick play or record. I was lost
So for $250.00 more (Radio Shack has them for $549.99) even with all the bugs and quirks I think it's almost a waist of money to to purchase something like that when you can have the 921. I think there may even be some better deals for new customers. I bought mine for $1000.00 back in December 2003. I really can't say I'm disapointed. BTW, I do not work for Dish. I've had and continue to have problems with their tech support division. I'm not a Dish kool aid drinker. :lol: Like I said, just some general thoughts and opinions on the 921.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Eagles, thanks for the good read. I'm now looking forward to the future 921 improvements.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I was researching set top boxes and almost ready to buy one when the 921's price dropped. I concur with your thoughts and opinions.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't Pay 500+dollars though just bought my second 921 for 425 off ebay.Brand new from dealer in Nevada!That makes it even better.I too first bought a samsung HD tuner for my second HD tv Just when the price dropped and returned it the next day and researched a price on another 921.I agree for 400+ dollars for what you get it is dollar wise.If you are a Dish customer or are going to become one.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Got mine for $200 - new sub. I don't do much trick play, but I would like to see a couple of bugs squashed in the next release. I can't believe how much I like the hidef picture, but 90% of the content is still SD.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

ClaudeR said:


> Got mine for $200 - new sub. I don't do much trick play
> 
> 
> > You will eventually become a trick play dependant junkie. AT least I did.
> > Man, $200.00, I feel like I"I've been raped. :lol:


----------



## ekurtike (Jan 22, 2004)

This is an important "Heads Up" and not a review, which will follow later. I was shopping at Costco in Westlake Village two days ago and to my complete surprise and delight, they are now selling the DishPlayer-DVR 921 for $489.99. Dishnetworks website has also posted a new low price of $549.00. I have been tracking this receiver for the past year, the high price and low availability, which now seems a thing of the past. http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/HD/index.shtml

The installation upgrade on this receiver is free when you call Dishnetwork. My installation date is scheduled for Dec. 27 in the morning. Once it is installed, I will post a review. For the time being, I just wanted to get the word out on this new price point. I am moving my 811 receiver from the living room to my master bedroom, since I just purchased a new HDTV for the bedroom.


----------

